

Ballmer promises Windows 8 PCs, slates and tablets in 2012 - gspyrou
http://www.winrumors.com/ballmer-promises-windows-8-pcs-slates-and-tablets-in-2012

======
makecheck
Microsoft is a for-profit business, so we'd _expect_ them to constantly be
working on stuff like this. The mere possibility of derivative products is not
news! There aren't enough specifics to even call this an article. This is mere
marketing, and we shouldn't be helping Microsoft to do it.

